# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Նարնիայի քրոնիկները / The Chronicles of Narnia

## Adam

Դիտե՞լ եք այս ֆիլմը: Ճիշտա, ինքը շատա հիմնված ֆանտազիայի վրա բայց շատա դուրս գալիս: Գրեք կարծիքներ... ո՞ր հերոսին եք ավելի շատ հավանում: Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք սյուժեի մասին, սցենարի... դերասանների: Եվ ռեժիսորական հնարքների մասին: Ինձ շատա դուր գալիս ամեն ինչ մեջը:  :Smile:

----------

